
Tell HN: Merry Christmas - giosch
I wish you all a Merry Christmas!
======
satysin
And to you giosch!

Wow 2016 has been an interesting year! Especially for us Brits/Europeans and
Americans. Looks like 2017 will be a big year also.

I just wanted to thank everyone who has made valued contributions to Hacker
News this year. I love to read the comments as I almost always learn
something. I hope you have a fun and safe end to 2016 and a happy and healthy
2017.

~~~
neals
Which makes me wonder if the year wasn't just as interesting for (example) our
Chinese friends, but that we just don't focus on their news?

But yeah, European me feels like we've had quite the spectacle this year.

Merry christmas to all my fellow tech-enthousiasts, here's to pushing the
world to an even crazier ride in 2017!

~~~
markatkinson
As a South African I would like to tip my hat to both America and Brit, you
surprised even us this year. Welcome to the club.

~~~
ismail
Hey from a fellow saffer

------
sthommes
Merry Christmas! My holiday message of hope (repost from
[http://www.generalstore.co/hope.html](http://www.generalstore.co/hope.html)).

As I look around my little Bay Area town, and especially my Facebook and
Instashrams, I am struck by how fortunate we all are.

We do live and 'like' in our own snow globe of good tidings ~where everyone is
warm, everyone is well fed, and the love of friends and family flows as easily
as the wine. So today, my wish and message of hope, is for all of us to pause.
... While we celebrate, let's pause to reflect, to consider and to act. Let's
all extend an extra hand this Christmas, Hanukkah and into the New Year.

Whether it's a hand, a dollar, an ear or a smile, what you are truly giving is
hope~ a star in the east to follow. Wishing you and yours every happiness and
good fortune. Peace and peace of mind and God's blessing..

Feliz Navidad Prospero Año y Felicidad Happy Hanukkah Merry Christmas!

Happy Holidays,

-sthommes Founder & CEO at Rainbow

"More and more I come to value charity and love of one's fellow being above
everything else...All our lauded technological progress-our very civilization-
is like the axe in the hand of the pathological criminal.” -Einstein

------
libeclipse
Merry Christmas HN. This is my first Christmas here, and hopefully not my
last. Right now I'm in London, celebrating my birthday as well as Christmas.

Have a brilliant day guys.

------
amelius
Best wishes for Christmas!

And one question to reflect on: why can we build compilers, operating systems,
and distributed databases, while we can't find the basic rules of an economy
that is well-performing, yet fair to every participant, now and in the future?

~~~
caseysoftware
Requirements issue: Because everyone's definition of "fair" is different.

Implementation issue: Designing for wildly complex system of systems with
thousands of interdependent and independent variables, with known unknowns,
and unknown unknowns is effectively impossible. We can't even parse HTML with
100% accuracy.

Debugging issue: When there are issues, who do you trust to have "root" to
debug and fix it?

------
mmsimanga
Merry Christmas from Africa. It is 15:07hrs as I type this. Family napping and
I am on HN :-).

------
Tinyyy
Merry Christmas everyone. I hope that 2017 will be a happier year!

------
Dr0Dre
Merry Christmas from a Muslim here. Hope 2k17 is gonna be a better year for
everyone.

------
matthewhall
Merry Christmas! (Are we allowed to say that? Jk

~~~
reformedjuju
Hey, the word holiday still means "holy day." Always useful to bring up
whenever someone is in a tiff over "Merry/Happy Christmas!" versus "Happy
Holidays!".

~~~
FreezerburnV
I never knew that, thanks for pointing that out!

------
Insanity
Merry christmas to all celebrating today :-)

------
roesel
Merry Christmas to all!

[http://bit.ly/2hebBbl](http://bit.ly/2hebBbl)

------
pdevr
Merry Christmas to all of you!

Have an amazing day ahead, everyone.

To those not celebrating Christmas, happy holidays to you. The wish is
applicable to you too :-)

------
trav4225
I'm offended. ;)

Seriously though, may God grant us all wisdom, grace, and compassion -- this
holiday season and beyond.

------
scooke
Yes, merry christmas!

------
SnowingXIV
Merry Christmas everyone! Been a great year personally.

------
curiousgal
Came for the tech news, stayed for the feels.

Merry Christmas!

------
federicoponzi
Merry Christmas to the HN community :)

------
iKenshu
Merry Christmas!

~~~
iKenshu
From Venezuela

------
akoster
Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!

------
vjdhama
Merry Christmas everybody. :)

------
andrewl
A Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah and general good holidays to everybody.

------
Keyframe
Merry Christmas, everyone!

------
joaosilva22
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
nikant
Merry Christmas :)

------
patrickmclaren
Merry Christmas!

------
jenhsun
Merry Christmas to all.

------
billdhn
happy holidays and a better 2017

------
personomas
Merry Christmas :)

------
Imagenuity
Merry Techno-Christmas, mah ninja geeks!

------
billdhn
happy holidays

------
icebraining
And an happy Saturnalia!

------
ricardonunez
Merry Christmas!

------
igolden
Hacky Holidays!

------
unkoman
Happy Festivus (a tad late, I know).

------
senorsmile
Merry Christmas וחג חנוכה שמח.

------
spectaclepiece
merry mutherfucking xmas from s to the weden. Stay G (enerous)

------
SuperPaintMan
Merry Tiffmas!

------
longdeqidao
Merry Christmas bros

